# MEDIO FÍSICO > Embalses > Jucar >  Delito contra el medio ambiente

## Xuquer

Fuente:http://www.levante-emv.com/secciones...uas-residuales



La CHJ acusa al Consistorio alcireño de verter aguas sin depurar a los ríos Verde y Júcar entre los años 2004 y 2006

EFE La alcaldesa de Alzira, Elena Bastidas, ha prestado declaración ante el juzgado de Instrucción Número 6 de esa localidad como imputada por un presunto delito contra el medio ambiente, han confirmado hoy a Efe fuentes del Tribunal Superior de Justicia de la Comunitat Valenciana.

La comparecencia, que tuvo lugar ayer, forma parte de las diligencias abiertas por el fiscal en virtud de la denuncia presentada por la Confederación Hidrográfica del Júcar (CHJ) en 2006, en la que acusa al Consistorio de Alzira de verter aguas sin depurar a los ríos Verde y Júcar entre los años 2004 y 2006.

La CHJ presentó la denuncia contra el Consistorio por vertidos residuales a estos dos ríos a raíz de la aparición de varios millares de peces muertos en el agua en el mes diciembre de 2005, y después de alertar de los hechos a la corporación, que responsabilizó de la solución del problema al Ministerio de Medio Ambiente.

Además, La Confederación considera al Ayuntamiento responsable del control de los residuos industriales que las empresas vierten al río Verde a través de la red del alcantarillado municipal.

Según la denuncia, el colector que daba servicio al polígono industrial del Tulell vertía directamente al río Júcar "aguas sin depurar".

Bastidas, que también es la presidenta de la Federación Valenciana de Municipios y Provincias (FVMP), es la primera persona que declara como imputada en este procedimiento

----------

